# Männer.....



## Vera44 (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Trotzdem ich erst das Aquarium kpl. gereingt und neuen Kies reingetan habe, meint eine Diskusdame sie müsse für Nachwuchs sorgen. Was im Gemeinschaftsbecken natürlich nicht funktioniert. Jedenfalls hat sie sich den Scheibenmagnet als Laichstelle ausgesucht und auch den "zukünftigen -Vater".  Dieser jedoch weiß nicht was er tun soll. Statt die Eier zu befruchten probiert er lieber mal ob die Dame ihm was gutes zu Essen gemacht hat...... Der blaue Diskus im Hintergrund wüßte was er tun muß. Das hat er schon unter Beweis gestellt. 
Upps jetzt zeigt er erste Anzeichen. Vielleicht lernt er doch noch auf was es ankommt. Hier erst mal noch ein paar Bilder....


----------



## katja (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

klasse bilder 

ich musste gerade laut rauslachen 

auf bild zwei sieht der papa tatsächlich aus, als würde er grinsen, auf bild drei dann ist ihm dieser ausdruck regelrecht entglitten  als würde er das bestätigen was du geschrieben hast, nämlich: "mmhhh lecker, essen" und dann "mist, was soll ich denn damit"?

oder seh nur ich das mit den verschiedenen ausdrücken? 

egal, ich hab mich trotzdem amüsiert


----------



## Teichmen (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

PERFEKT, sehr schöne Tiere


----------



## Rik (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

dann war es das wohl vorerst mit der Scheibenreinigung


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

so sind se....  keene Ahnung aber erst mal mitmischen


----------



## Vera44 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

Hi Katja!

"oder seh nur ich das mit den verschiedenen ausdrücken? "

nee das siehst Du genau richtig


----------



## Vera44 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

Hi!

Danke Christoph. Ja ich liebe Diskus genau wie die Koi.

Rik, hallo ja das mit den Scheiben kann ich dann erst mal nur manuell machen, oder den Kärcher nehmen:smoki


----------



## Vera44 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

Hi Lucy!

Dazu gibt es nichts zu sagen, außer
ups nun hör ich lieber auf damit, sonst mach ich mich bei den männlichen Mitgliedern noch unbeliebt - dabei reden wir ja NUR von Diskusmännern eigentlich heißt es Diskusbock.....


----------



## katja (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

ich hab mir erlaubt, es zu "vertonen"  und ja, mir war grad langweilig


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

   Weiber


----------



## Joerg (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

Vera,
brauchst du denn noch ein paar Koi Babys, die die Diskus dann umsorgen können?
Es hat sich so ergeben, dass ich aktuell welche in einem schon stillgelegten AQ schwimmen habe.
Die kleineren werden es wohl eine Zeit auch darin auch mit Diskus schön finden.


----------



## Garfield (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

Hi,



> dabei reden wir ja NUR von Diskusmännern eigentlich heißt es Diskusbock.....


 *Bock *???
Gehören Diskus zu den Säugetieren ?  
Wenn schon nicht Diskusmann , dann doch wohl Diskus-*Milchner*


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

Hallo!

Katja:  schön dass Dir langweilig war...

Jörg:   den Koikindern würde wohl die Temperatur von 30° im Diskusbecken nicht gefallen.:shock


----------



## Joerg (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Männer.....*

Vera,
die von Koi bevorzugte Temperatur ist 29C , liegt nicht so weit weg.
Eine gute Sauerstoffversorgung wollen die dann aber schon haben.
Gutes Futter, Filter und WW, WW, dann kannst du sie wachsen sehen.


----------

